# flatbands.. different attachment for OTT and TTF?



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey guys...

Late last night i was looking at gamekeeper johns youtube...

Say what you will about him... but theres no denying his channel has the best selection of clear- slingshot related turorials...

Now... i seen his latest video... relating to flatbands... and the different way he attaches to the pouch... for ott or ttf...

Its just something id never think of....

He puts the 'tabs' out... for OTT...

and tabs in for TTF...

the video can demonstrate far better than i could explain....

Do you guys prefer any of these methods...

Or think differently? ...


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

When I first got heavy into slingshots a few months ago, GKJ was some of the first tutorials I saw. I do my bands like his for OTT (complete with "magic string" bit), but, since I don't shoot TTF, I have not tied too many TTF bandsets.


----------



## Ken. (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm very new to slingshots, I have two, one OTT and one TTF, and GKJs method works great for me. I have learned a lot from his videos, and now learning a lot from the posts on hear.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I am relatively new to this, especially compared to an experienced pro like Gamekeeper John. I love his vids too! I tie my OTT like he does, and learned it from his vids, works great! But for my TTF shooter I roll the ends, folding the tabs to the outside with the pouch ends of the bands slightly cupped open towards the outside meeting the rolled end. Stretch and tie. This gives me a band that consistently lays perfectly flat from pouch to fork. Likely not any better, but is the way I do it


----------



## bolly (Jan 27, 2014)

I must admit until recently i've been an OTT man myself. The few times i tried TTF was the bands not lieing straight (whether it messed with my accuracey or i just allowed it to put me off when shooting is anyones guess ha ha) but i have to say i've seen the video and his method works well for me with TTF. I'm just as accurate TTF as i am OTT these days and just my personnal preference but i just like how the TTF looks and feels. Not that i'm a convert i just enjoy shooting both


----------



## bolly (Jan 27, 2014)

And yes his tutorials are very well made and very educational


----------

